# Headlights stuck on.



## crookhaven (Jun 4, 2009)

I cant get my lights to go off with key is in ignition even when its in the off position.

Whats up with that?

Is it a DRL thing ?

Should I just leave it alone.

Why have an off that doesent work?


Tks


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Are you turning your lights off at the light switch, leaving them ON, or is it on Auto?

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If I'm understanding what you're asking, it's an 'auto lights' thing. They'll go off when you open the drivers door.


----------



## crookhaven (Jun 4, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Are you turning your lights off at the light switch, leaving them ON, or is it on Auto?
> 
> Larry


Off at switch and DRLs still stay on while running.

Is this normal?

Can it be bypassed?



Thanks


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

pull the key then put it back in the ignition. the radio will work also. when you pull the key the tumbler's will click. this shuts off ever thing, other wise the car still has acc's that will still work. once you pull the key it all rest's it self. weird friggen keys....


also. the running light will shut off after you pull the key. once you put the key back in the radio will work.

ether way just pull the key out and back in.. you'll hear what im saying when you do...


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

crookhaven said:


> Off at switch and DRLs still stay on while running.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> ...


Yes, this is normal.
To defeat the DRLs , you can pull the DRL relay under the hood. The DRL icon on the dash will still be on.

Larry


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

HP11 said:


> If I'm understanding what you're asking, it's an 'auto lights' thing. They'll go off when you open the drivers door.


no they won't not till the key is pulled. opening the door will turn them off when the key is gone... leave the key in and you can open and close that door all day and they'll stay on. also .... you only have to pull the key after every start. once the key has been pulled.you can put it back in and run the radio and wipers and stuff. but.... if you start the car you have to pull the key again.I don't know if any one has done this yet but these car's have auto starts. when you go to start the car. do a quick turn on the key to start and let go. it will continue to crank the starter till it starts. no need to hold the key. this is why you have to pull the key after every start to release the computer from ignition. 

I don't know what all this stuff is call. so i hope i explained it ok. the gtoJudge would know all this stuff.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Yes, this is normal.
> To defeat the DRLs , you can pull the DRL relay under the hood. The DRL icon on the dash will still be on.
> 
> Larry


by pulling this relay the auto lights won't work ether. not advised. Just pull the key


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

Just go try it.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You can program the lights to stay on after exiting the car in the DIC. The light switch MUST be in Auto.
Also, the auto start only works rarely for me. Usually, when I let off the switch while cranking, it stops cranking.
When you turn off the switch and remove and replace the key, sets the "Accessory". This will power items for approx 2 hours, then a power relay will kill it.

Also, pulling the DRL relay ONLY affects the DRLs, nothing else.

Larry


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> You can program the lights to stay on after exiting the car in the DIC. The light switch MUST be in Auto.
> Also, the auto start only works rarely for me. Usually, when I let off the switch while cranking, it stops cranking.
> When you turn off the switch and remove and replace the key, sets the "Accessory". This will power items for approx 2 hours, then a power relay will kill it.
> 
> ...


i agree with the auto lights AKA DRL.. this will keep the light's off during the day. thats what i meant in the other post.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Another problem I have had:
To start, you have to push in on the key. When removing the key, on occasion, the ring that pushes in, stays in. Radio and
things stay powered as if the key was still in.
Replacing and removing the key, or sometimes, just tapping the switch will fix it.

Larry


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Another problem I have had:
> To start, you have to push in on the key. When removing the key, on occasion, the ring that pushes in, stays in. Radio and
> things stay powered as if the key was still in.
> Replacing and removing the key, or sometimes, just tapping the switch will fix it.
> ...


do you have a ton of keys on the key ring??? i only use the key it self in the ignition. there not built to hold up any more than 6oz of weight. this is a common problem with ignition switches. it's as common as filling the tank right to the top and the canister get full of gas and people don't understand why they fail emission's tests.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

crookhaven said:


> I cant get my lights to go off with key is in ignition even when its in the off position.
> 
> Whats up with that?
> 
> ...


back to the original question here. just pull the key and put it back in. you will feel it release. take the key in and out a few more times with out starting it and you'll see how it released . there is a difference you can feel right a away. and you'll understand what i mean. C ya..../


----------

